

An attack against competition - akashkgarg
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/g/a/2011/12/09/bloomberg_articlesLVYI3Y0D9L35.DTL

======
akashkgarg
I'm not sure the author understands what "main street" is all about. This
article seems to attack the very fundamentals of a competitive marketplace;
the purpose is to create products that compete in the open market and letting
users decide what gives them the most value.

